# puppy training classes in edinburgh



## amberspy (Mar 3, 2011)

hi we looking at maybe taking alfie to classes does any1 know of any good ones in edinburgh we from liberton area 
thanks


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i'm including all of the trainers listed for Scotland & borders - :001_smile:

Scotland -

Aberdeenshire

Pat Morrey	00208
Address: Lauchlansbrae, Oldwhat, New Deer, Turriff, Aberdeenshire AB53 6UD 
Puppy
Adult
One-to-one
Behaviour
Home visits
Agility
Tel: 01771 644572	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Lauchlansbrae School For Dogs | dog school aberdeenshire, dog training aberdeenshire, dog school turiff, dog training turriff, pet training courses aberdeenshire
Mobile:

Gordon Barnett	00569
Address: 10 Ruthrie Road, Aberdeen AB10 7HN 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
Agility
Home visits
Tel: 01224 318758	Email:
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

'Billie' Machell	00748
Address: Roadside of Craigie, Whitecairns, Aberdeennshire, Scotland AB23 8XE 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
Home visits
Tel: 01651 862310	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Positive Paws Puppy School - Welcome
Mobile:

Angus

Margaret Hudson	00565
Address: Queens Court Cottage, Glasterlaw, Friockheim, Angus, DD11 4TZ 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
Agility
Home visits
Behaviour
Tel: 01241 828979	Email: [email protected]
Fax: 01241 828979	Website:
Mobile: 07922 555100

Senga Thorpe	00773
Address: 66b High Street, Brechin, Angus, Scotland DD9 6EY 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
KC Good Cits
One-to-one
Home visits
Behaviour
Gun dog
Tel: 01356 622864	Email:
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07788 708708

- Argyll and Bute

Margaret McRae OCN	00729
Address: The Palms, 49 Alexander Parade, Dunoon, Argyll PA23 8AF 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One to one
KC Good Cits
Behaviour
Tel: 01369 704455	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

- Ayrshire

Claudia Russell	00965
Address: Willow Lodge, Auchendoon Estate, Hollybush, Nr Ayr, East Ayrshire, KA6 7EB 
Puppy
Adullt
Clicker
One to one
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Behaviour
Tel: 01292 560650	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

- Clackmannanshire & Stirlingshire

Andrena Cowan	00480
Address: 15 The Cloves, Menstrie, Scotland FK11 7HF 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
KC Good cits
Tel: 01259 761921	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Walter Cowan	00481
Address: 15 The Cloves, Menstrie, Scotland FK11 7HF 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
KC good cits
Tel: 01259 761921	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Jane Pelly OCN	00483
Address: Kennels Cottage, Solsgirth, Dollar, Clackmannanshire FK14 7NZ 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One to One
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Behaviour
KC Good Cits Examiner
Tel: 01259 742621	Email: [email protected]
Fax: 01259 742621	Website:
Mobile: 07778 063382

Morag Bulloch	00786
Address: 44 St. Serf's Road, Tullibody, Clackmannanshire, FK10 2RA 
Puppy
Adult
KC Good Cits
KC examiner
Tel:	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Tricks N Treats Dog Training
Mobile: 07763 782732

- Dumfries and Galloway

Donna M Wemyss	00146
Address: Greenlane House, Gelston, Castle Douglas DG7 1ST 
One-to-one
Home visits
Behaviour
Tel: 01556 680460	Email:
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Simone Gillespie	00725
Address: 2 Harkness Place, Heathhall, Dumfries, Scotland DG1 3TH 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Agility
Behaviour
Tel: 01387 263441	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07740 428194

- Edinburgh

Lynn Aitchison	00442
Address: 19 Brunstane Bank, Edinburgh EH15 2NT 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Behaviour
Tel: 0131 669 1108	Email:
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Anne Gallagher	00689
Address: 17 Manse Road, Roslin, Edinburgh, Midlothian, Scotland EH25 9LF 
Puppy
Adult
One-to-one
Behaviour
Home visits
Agility
Tel: 0131 4402919	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: animalbehaviourservice.co.uk
Mobile: 07771 608246

Maxwell Muir	01088
Address: 4 Borthwick Castle Terrace, North Middleton, Midlothian, EH23 4QU 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
Behaviour
Workshops, seminars, lectures
Tel:	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: HOME
Mobile: 07999 866989

- Fife

Elizabeth McDonald	00580
Address: Cairn-Bank, 19 Main Street, Cairneyhill, Dunfermline, Fife KY12 8QT 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Behaviour
Home visits
Puppy creche
Residential training
Tel: 01383 889006	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Anne McLean	00581
Address: 2 Affric Road, Glenrothes, Fife KY7 6XA 
Puppy
Adult
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Flyball
Heelwork To Music
Behaviour
Tel: 01592 620300	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07834 272 447

- Glasgow

Vivian Silverstein Dip. CABT	00713
Address: The Pet Behaviour Centre, Unit 2 One Mansion Street, Cambuslang, Glasgow G72 7JN 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
Behaviour
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Agility
HWTM
Student training courses (behaviour)
Student training
Tel: 0141 646 5858	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: The Pet Behaviour Centre, Scotland Helps with Dog Behaviour Problems
Mobile: 07808 137844

Elaine Henley Cert Applied Animal Behaviour	00728
Address: See Scotland - Arshire (North) 
Tel:	Email:
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Valerie Burns	00862
Address: 3 Birchlea Drive, Giffnock, Glasgow, G46 6BP 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
Agility
Workshops
Therapet assessments
Fun events
Tel: 0141 5857507	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Glasgow Dog Training Club
Mobile:

Gill Buchanan	00887
Address: Wizard of Paws, 32 Cogan Street, Nether Auldhouse, Glasgow, G43 1AP 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One to one
KC Good Cits
HWTM
Tel: 0141 632 4466	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: WizardOfPaws Canine Care Centre - Homepage (Scotland, UK)
Mobile:

Anne Kelly	00904
Address: 92 Stewarton Drive, Cambuslang, Glasgow, G72 8DJ 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Behaviour
Tel: 0141 641 6890	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Home
Mobile: 07968 268907

Gillian Cross	01078
Address: Bearsden, Glasgow 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
Clicker
Workshops
Tel: 0141 570 1812	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07758 226572

Ruth Young	01089
Address: Unit 2 One Mansion Street, Cambuslang, Glasgow, G72 7JN 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
Clicker
Agility
Behaviour
Tel: 0141 646 5858	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: The Pet Behaviour Centre, Scotland Helps with Dog Behaviour Problems
Mobile: 07791632975

Janice Agnew	01114
Address: The Pet Behaviour Centre, Unit 2, 1 Mansion Street, Cambuslang, South Lanarkshire, G72 7JN 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
KC good cits
Clicker
Agility
Behaviour
Tel: 0141 6465858	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: The Pet Behaviour Centre, Scotland Helps with Dog Behaviour Problems
Mobile: 07944 778947

Morag McIntosh	01115
Address: The Pet Behaviour Centre, Unit 2, 1 Mansion Street, Cambuslang, South Lanarkshire, G72 7JN 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
KC good cits
Clicker
Agility
Behaviour
Tel: 0141 6465858	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: The Pet Behaviour Centre, Scotland Helps with Dog Behaviour Problems
Mobile:

- Lanarkshire

Lynn Allardyce DipCABT	00856
Address: Smithy Cottage, 363 Greengairs Road, Greengairs by Airdrie, Lanarkshire ML6 7TE 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Behaviour
Home visits
Agility
Workshops
Tel: 01236 830822	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Dog Training and Behaviour Lanarkshire Scotland
Mobile:

- Moray

Graham Millar	01113
Address: 79 Forbeshill, Forres, Moray, IV36 1JJ 
Puppy
Adult
One to one
Home visits
Clicker
Agility
Flyball
Behaviour
Tel: 01309 673142	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07918 610540

- Perth and Kinross

Kairyn Beatson	00647
Address: Post Office House, Rhynd, Perth PH2 8QG 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
Agility
Flyball
Home visits
Behaviour
Workshops
Rally
Demonstrations
Tel: 01738 622051	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: Home - Perth Dog Trainer
Mobile:

Rebecca Leonardi	01117
Address: Ivy Cottage, Mid Lane, Braco, Dunblane, Perthshire, FK15 9QL 
Puppy
Adult
Onet to one
Home visits
KC good cits
Clicker
Agility
Tel: 01786 880852	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07812 892282

- Renfrewshire

Lara West	00576
Address: 8 Tylney Road, Ralston, Paisley, Renfrewshire, PA1 3JN 
Puppy
Adult
Clicker
One-to-one
KC Good Cits
Home visits
Agility
Tel: 0141 571 6377	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Elaine Henley	00728
Address: See Ayrshire North 
Tel:	Email:
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Lynne Mejury	00979
Address: 2 Crags Avenue, Paisley, Renfrewshire, PA2 6SQ 
One to one
Home visits
Tel:	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07903 715619

- Scottish Borders

Trudy. C. Davison	00312
Address: Treetops, Gattonside, Melrose, Borders TD6 9NH 
Puppy
Adult
KC Good Cits
Agility
Tel: 01896 823153	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile:

Carole MacLeod BA	00451
Address: Morven, Bowden, Melrose, Roxburgh TD6 0ST 
Puppy
Adult
KC Good Cits
Tel: 01835 823731	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07710 033721

- West Lothian

Samuel Butchart	00628
Address: 84 Heatherbank, Ladywell, Livingston EH54 6EG 
Puppy
Adult
One-to-one
Home visits
Agility
Flyball
Behaviour
Tel: 01506 430166	Email: [email protected]
Fax:	Website: www.broxburndogtrainingclub.co.uk
Mobile:

Brian Michaels	00747
Address: 6 Craigrigg Terrace, Bridgehouse, Westfield, Nr Bathgate, West Lothian EH48 3DJ 
Puppy
Adult
One-to-one
Behaviour
Home visits
Tel: 01501 732345	Email:
Fax:	Website:
Mobile: 07941 019543


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

*Amberspy*_hi we looking at maybe taking alfie to classes does any1 know of any good ones in edinburgh we from liberton area 
thanks_

Hi, I suggest you try this guy & have a look at some the vids on his site, vids are always helpfull. I knew somone who went there around 7 or 8 years ago & she was happy enough with him, thats all I know about your area but it's a bit of feedback.

Dog Training and Behavior Classes  K9 Edinburgh, UK


----------



## DogTrainer01 (Apr 13, 2011)

SleepyBones said:


> *Amberspy*_hi we looking at maybe taking alfie to classes does any1 know of any good ones in edinburgh we from liberton area
> thanks_
> 
> Hi, I suggest you try this guy & have a look at some the vids on his site, vids are always helpfull. I knew somone who went there around 7 or 8 years ago & she was happy enough with him, thats all I know about your area but it's a bit of feedback.
> ...


Crikey, don't think I'd even think about taking my dogs there tbh.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

DogTrainer01 said:


> Crikey, don't think I'd even *think* about taking my dogs there, TBH.


nor i - one page illustrates the incredibly old-fashioned & misleading guff on offer: 
http://tinyurl.com/5szeqjr - it's called 'dominant dog'. 

*for anyone who has not heard yet - * 
- dominance is about *resources*, not status. 
- it's an *event*, not a lifestyle or personality-trait. 
- it's *intra*species, not INTERspecies. 
- it need not use *any* force or aggression.

then there's the slide-show: a woman shoves her dog's head down, with her hand wrapped around 
the dog's backskull from above, as the dog drops their nose, tongue-flicks [stress, appeasement], 
& what's the TEXT sliding across the screen?! _"dog-owning should be a pleasure..."_ 
is that only for the human, or is the dog supposed to 'enjoy' it, too?!

all the rolling & pinning; dogs with their tails, heads & ears down... Blecch.


----------

